# Nghiên cứu: Lý do bố mẹ không nên ép con trẻ ăn thức ăn mà chúng không muốn



## thuypham (8/8/18)

*Việc ép buộc trẻ ăn rau xanh là một thách thức lớn đối với hầu hết các bậc phụ huynh hiện nay. Nhưng nếu không biết cách xử lý đúng cách, bố mẹ có thể sẽ gây ảnh hưởng lớn tới mối quan hệ giữa họ và con cái.*



​
Các nhà nghiên cứu tại Đại học Michigan, Mỹ muốn tìm câu trả lời cho câu hỏi, liệu các bậc cha mẹ có nên ép trẻ phải ăn thứ chúng không thích hay không. Bên cạnh đó, họ cũng muốn tìm hiểu liệu việc ép trẻ sẽ ảnh hưởng ra sao tới cân nặng của chúng, hoặc xu hướng trở thành một người kén ăn và thái độ khi cư xử với bố mẹ.

Nghiên cứu bước đầu cho thấy, việc ép buộc trẻ phải ăn thức ăn mà chúng không thích có thể gây ra sự căng thẳng, về lâu dài sẽ tác động tới tâm lý của trẻ và mối quan hệ giữa bố mẹ và con cái.

Tiến sĩ Julie Lumeng, giám đốc Trung tâm U-M về phát triển con người đồng thời là bác sỹ tại Bệnh viện nhi C.S. Mott giải thích:_ "Chúng tôi nhận thấy những đứa trẻ hơn một năm tuổi vẫn có cân nặng ổn định trên biểu đồ tăng trưởng dù chúng có kén ăn hay không. Ngay cả việc ép trẻ phải ăn thức ăn chúng không muốn cũng không làm thay đổi điều đó"._

Nói cách khác, việc ép trẻ ăn những thứ chúng không thích không hề gây ảnh hưởng đến cân nặng hay thói quen kén ăn sau này.

Để đưa ra kết luận trên, nhóm nghiên cứu đã thu thập dữ liệu từ 244 trẻ có độ tuổi dao động 21-27 tháng tuổi thông qua các tổ chức trung gian. Dữ liệu thu thập từ trẻ bao gồm cân nặng, giới tính, tuổi tác, chủng tộc, dân tộc hay số thành viên trong gia đình, trình độ học vấn của người mẹ,…Các gia đình tham gia nghiên cứu cũng phải hoàn thành bảng câu hỏi đánh giá áp lực khi cho trẻ ăn và việc ép trẻ ăn những thứ chúng không muốn  trên thang điểm 10.

Theo _Newsweek_, nhóm nghiên cứu đã tìm cách chứng thực những phát hiện của họ bằng cách so sánh chúng với những tình nguyện viên, từ đó rút ra kết luận chung.




​Lumeng giải thích, kén ăn có thể gây ra sự bực bội cho các bậc cha mẹ nhưng nó hiếm khi gây ra những vấn đề về sức khỏe, ví dụ như tăng trưởng chậm hoặc thiếu hụt chất dinh dưỡng ở trẻ. Do đó các bậc cha mẹ không nên quá chăm chăm vào việc cố gắng ép trẻ phải ăn những thứ mà chúng không muốn.

Cô khẳng định, các bậc phụ huynh cần làm đúng cách nếu muốn cân bằng giữa việc cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho trẻ và vừa duy trì  được mối quan hệ tích cực với con trẻ.

Trung tâm Kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa dịch bệnh Mỹ (CDC) đã chia sẻ một số mẹo nhỏ cho các bậc cha mẹ đang lo lắng về tình trạng con cái kén ăn. Cơ quan này khuyến cáo nên cho trẻ thử một loại thức ăn nhiều lần ngay cả khi chúng không thích từ ban đầu. CDC khẳng định, trẻ em sẽ cần phải ăn thử các loại thực phẩm nhiều lần trước khi chúng trở nên thích và "nghiện" chúng.

Hãy thử đưa thức ăn vào tủ đông sau đó rã đông các mẫu thứ ăn nhỏ, điều này sẽ giúp trẻ dễ ăn hơn và tránh lãng phí thức ăn. Hãy kiên nhẫn đợi 1 tuần trước khi bắt đầu cho trẻ ăn đồ ăn mới. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể trộn một ít thức ăn mới vào trong những món mà trẻ đã thích từ trước. Cách này giúp trẻ dần quen với việc ăn đồ ăn mới lạ miệng.

Ngoài ra, CDC cũng giải thích về việc trẻ em không ưa thích một số loại thức ăn hoặc chỉ đơn giản không muốn chúng lẫn vào thức ăn khác trên đĩa. CDC gọi đó là hành vi bình thường và có thể biến mất khi trẻ từ 5 tuổi trở lên.

Phát hiện đã được công bố trên tạp chí Appetite mới đây.

_Nguồn: Vnreview_​


----------

